# December Meeting



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

To give everyone time for planning I think we need to either host the December meeting early in the month or not hold a meeting for the month of December. I am looking at Saturday the 9th of December as the meeting date. If Renee is willing and able, maybe we could even have a discussion topic covering shrimp species. If she isn't, then maybe Allen could give us a short talk on Gluteraldehyde.

If Sean (ctmpwrdcamry) is unable to host on this date in Columbus, I will host it at my house in Centerville. This should be about a 90 minute drive down I-71 from Worthington and maybe an hour from Cinci. 

Please give me some feedback on the date and whether or not there is enough interest for a meeting in December. I know it can be a busy month for some folks.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

I wont mind a meeting in Dec, as long as its early in the month. For purely selfish reasons I think that meeting at your location in Centerville would be fine! *grin*


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah, I was thinking my place since it is kind of "mid way" for both the Columbus and Cinci folks. I would prefer a Saturday due to Sunday football games. I had stated in my previous post that the 9th may be good but that is the GCAS Christmas Banquet. While I do not plan on attending the banquet, folks that do want to attend that may not want to go to a meeting earlier in the day.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey Matt... about how long of a drive is it to your place from Columbus (particularly Groveport?)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

evercl92 said:


> Hey Matt... about how long of a drive is it to your place from Columbus (particularly Groveport?)


I'm not familiar with the Groveport area but my house is about 90 minutes from Worthington via I-270/I-71. It is about the same amount of time from the Polaris area via I-71. Of course, both assume there is not a lot of traffic and that you drive about 70-75 mph most of the way 

I made the trip to Columbus twice this weekend and both times it was almost exactly 90 minutes.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Scott and I really need to make this meeting. I have some plants people want, I'd like to buy some neons from Rob, Matt has been graciously holding onto the 50 gallons of Excel Scott ordered, etc. etc. I think a little presentation by Allen would be great. I wonder if I could actually get my girlfriend to come along....hmm...

On a somewhat related topic, I took a look at the website I was working on...I like it. A lot. The logo is great, the colors work, the animation is smooth. I just need to re-organize it so that only the navigation is in Flash, and the body of the site is HTML. I don't know how that is going to happen exactly but I'll figure it out eventually. I feel bad for not having it up and running but I promise I will get something together eventually. If I had a laptop to work on it during my down time at work (hint hint Scott) I know I could get it it together maybe before the new year...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Since the majority of votes in the poll were for Saturday the 9th, I guess we will hold the December meeting at my place in Centerville at 1pm on the 9th.

As far as a discussion topic, we could either have a discussion on Shrimp if Renee is well enough to prepare some notes or on Gluteraldehyde if Allen wants to provide us any more info on his experience with that.

Hopefully we can get a thread started for plants/fish/shrimp that will be available for trading at the meeting. For those who haven't been to a meeting yet, we usually have bags of plants for either $1-$2 per bag with the proceeds going to the club


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> I'd like to buy some neons from Rob.


I have Black Neons, but no common Neons left. They all got sold at the last meeting. I'll be doing another batch here soon, but they won't be ready for a couple of months. I also have Black Skirt Tetras. All homegrown. I've said enough. Time to start that stuff for the next meeting thread.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I wouldn't mind adding personal experiences with DIY CO2 for smaller tanks and diffusion methods to the discussion list for the meeting. I want to see if it's worth trying and possibly spark some interest in other members to try.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I could video tape the meeting!

It would be really cool to have a video page under the articles section of the website. Taping presentations would be ideal. I could make a pretty nice setup, with a wireless lapel mic for the presenter, a room mic or whatever. Only downside is that the cameras I have access to are plain old VHS. That's not a big deal though since it will be compressed for streaming. If somebody could take still pictures, I might be able to edit the video and mix in some still frames.

Anybody else interested in this? It would be pretty easy for me to setup, the biggest obstacle will be getting presenters and letting me know ahead of time how the presentation will go.

QUESTION:
Does anybody have a four-track recorder? Digital is preferred but I can work with cassette just as well.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I have an analog Tascam 4 track you could use. I also have an 8mm camcorder.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

rwoehr said:


> I wouldn't mind adding personal experiences with DIY CO2 for smaller tanks and diffusion methods to the discussion list for the meeting. I want to see if it's worth trying and possibly spark some interest in other members to try.


The only one I know of who has attempted DIY CO2 is Damon and I have a feeling he won't make the December meeting  There are a few good articles in the Beginners forum or the DIY forum on this site. That may be a good place to look if you haven't already.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

MatPat said:


> The only one I know of who has attempted DIY CO2 is Damon and I have a feeling he won't make the December meeting  There are a few good articles in the Beginners forum or the DIY forum on this site. That may be a good place to look if you haven't already.


TLG and I briefly discussed it at BDubs and I know he will be at your place for the glosso.  Speech! It's one thing to read about all of the variants, but it's more meaninful to me to hear about the experience.

BTW, since I'm posting this late tonight, I'm going to play hookey at work tomorrow. Don't tell my boss!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I forgot that Jeff mentioned he was doing DIY CO2 on his tank. I keep saying how forgetful I have become


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Matt, I have that day off, but was not able to get clearance to use the house, the Holidays are seeming a bit busy...maybe its because I am going to be gone  

I will try to make it down for the meeting, wherever it may be.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

MatPat said:


> I forgot that Jeff mentioned he was doing DIY CO2 on his tank. I keep saying how forgetful I have become


No, you keep forgetting how forgetful you are! 

Rob - is your recorder capable of recording more than one track at a time, and if so, can you solo/mute tracks on playback?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> No, you keep forgetting how forgetful you are!
> 
> Rob - is your recorder capable of recording more than one track at a time, and if so, can you solo/mute tracks on playback?


I believe the answers to your questions are Yes and Yes. It's a "Tascam PortAStudio 414MXII" if you want to look it up.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

Was cleaning out my shed this past weekend and ALMOST threw out my old DIY CO2 grape juice bottles.. I can bring em to the meeting and show you what I use. I actually wrote a report on the subject about 5 years ago when i was in an English comp class for college. I'll see if I can dig it up, or just improvise it.. If anyone is interested that is..


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm intereted, Jeff.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

TheLoachGuy said:


> I can bring em to the meeting and show you what I use. I actually wrote a report on the subject about 5 years ago when i was in an English comp class for college. I'll see if I can dig it up, or just improvise it.. If anyone is interested that is..


Please do Jeff. I would be interested even though I don't *plan* on using DIY CO2 anytime in the near future.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Sounds like I'll be there... it'll be a crazy day though.. this meeting then back down to the GCAS banquet... This addiction is crazy!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Please do Jeff. I would be interested even though I don't *plan* on using DIY CO2 anytime in the near future.


I would be interested in this as well even though I have no plans to use DIY either... If you don't mind Jeff, I would love to tape the "presentation" for use in the articles section of the website for new people who may be interested in using it. Is that cool? Can you set something up like a presentation?


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, I'll whip something up.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It was good meeting a new SWOAPE member (Moo) at the meeting yesterday. We didn't have a presentation at the meeting since Jeff's wife tossed his DIY CO2 gear but we should be able to get something together for the next meeting on either DIY CO2, Setting up a "Natural Aquarium" (at Sean's house in Columbus hopefully), or Gluteraldehyde. 

We also did not talk about electing "officers" yesterday either. This is probably best accomplished in the forum so everyone can have some input. I will start an agenda for the January meeting so hopefully someone can help keep me on track at the meeting


----------

